# Sengoku Raiden Championship 14



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

April 22, 2010
Location: Tokyo, Japan
Venue: Ryogoku Kokugikan
Broadcast: HDNet (2 AM EDT in North America)​
Fight Card:



> * Jorge Santiago vs. Kazuo Misaki (for Sengoku middleweight title)
> * Akihiro Gono vs. Jadamba Narantungalag
> * Hatsu Hioki vs. Jeff Lawson
> * Taisuke Okuno vs. Nick Thompson (welterweight GP first round)
> ...


Link


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i know like 5 fighters on that card but Sengoku never disappoints. Hopefully ill be able to stay awake and watch these.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope Thompson wins the welterweight tournament!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Sengoku show is back on HDnet live this time around, 2 AM for people in the Eastern timezone, 11 Pacific:



> Mixed-martial-arts fans will get a double dose of nationally televised MMA action this coming weekend.
> 
> You just be ready for a late night.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that this promotion is more of a Japanese promotion with big name foreigners?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If you're still up after Strikeforce, here's an MMA card coming at you at 2 AM (eastern time), 8 AM in the UK. It's also on HDnet if your dish picks that network up. Here were the weigh in results:



> Jorge Santiago (83.6kg/184.3 lbs) vs. Kazuo Misaki (83.9kg/184.9 lbs)
> Akihiro Gono (70.3kg/154.9 lbs) vs. Jadamba Narantungalag (70.1kg/154.5 lbs)
> Hatsu Hioki (65.7kg/144.8 lbs) vs. Jeff Lawson (65.6kg/144.6 lbs)
> Leonardo Santos (70.3kg/154.9 lbs) vs. Sotaro Yamada (70.3kg/154.9 lbs)
> ...


Hioki weigh in pc interview:



> Slated to face Jeff Lawson in a featherweight attraction, Shooto 143-pound world champion Hatsu Hioki commented that he hopes not to fall into the TUF alum's game.
> 
> “He's powerful and aggressive. He's from judo. I just have to be sure not to get into his style of fighting,” said Hioki, who in the past has played into his opponent's strengths.
> 
> ...


Gono interview:



> Misaki won't be the only former Grabaka member to step into the ring Sunday, as Akihiro Gono will make his lightweight debut against K-1 veteran Jadamba Narantungalag.
> 
> Claiming a “surprisingly smooth cut” to lightweight, the ever ebullient Gono expressed satisfaction with meeting his Mongolian opponent at the weigh-ins.
> 
> ...


And the main event fighters Santiago and Misaki:



> “I put more focus on [my conditioning] because I'll be fighting for five rounds,” said Santiago, who has already had two life-and-death five-rounders in the promotion. “I just want to be well prepared for it.”
> 
> Stymied by the slick striking of Misaki in their first encounter in January 2009, Santiago pulled out a show-stopping comeback by sinking a rear-naked choke in the fifth round, earning him the title. Despite the satisfying end to an otherwise long road through Sengoku's 2008 middleweight grand prix, the champ has been eager to rematch Misaki.
> 
> ...


Link

Also, if you have credits the full card is in our WVR vbookie forum if you wanna pick:

http://www.mmaforum.com/wvr-vbookie-betting/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What if we don't have HDNet?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

find a stream.

2 and half hours till but damn i sleepy.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a reminder that this is on tonight at 2AM on HDnet!




ZeroPRIDE said:


> find a stream.
> 
> 2 and half hours till but damn i sleepy.



I'm gonna try my best to tough it out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have HDNet!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone on here to chat inbetween fights?

That sound difficulty is killing me..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Inbetween fights?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, one of the most brutal nut shots I've seen.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It has been So long of a 5 minutes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought they went ten minutes!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

They're 2 5 minute rounds since it's a tournament.

And the 5 minutes he was talking about was the 5 minutes you're allowed if you get fouled.

Then again this is Japan, and Japan is weird.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha, he's not taking this fight So lightly. Coming out armed with a paintball gun and in military fatigues.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They're not weird, they just do stuff differently!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I meant weird in the very best possible way Kantowrestler 

Is it just me? or did that fight have the worst punching power possessed by 2 fighters that I've ever seen?

I'd put money on some Womens fighters over them.

P.S. I hate seeing an Arena in Japan with so many seats empty.. 
Fly me over there, I'll attend!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He tapped him out with 20 seconds left in the fight, 12-13 Takahashi likely would've won the decicion anyway but I don't blame him for not taking it to the judges where they're fighting.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

anyone have a link to a stream?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sending you a PM


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got Ishiwatari in this one (and the whole bantamweight tourney).


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

lol at the nutshot drinking game.

man Sengokus production quality has dropped off alot...i guess lack of money will do that.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

lol, that choke was perfect...right place right time!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I know, talk about a no-lose situation for us fans. Either one guy lands a nice spinning backfist or the other guy grabs him and it's bulldog choke time 

In the fight afterwards, wow! What a knockout by Okuna. Hope Thompson is alright (they had to haul him out on a stretcher), but that was awesome.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm picking Enomoto to win the WW tourny!

Damn, 4 nut shots for the DQ...Kongo would be proud.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If the people playing the drinking game ZP talked about were still awake, they sure ain't after that one!

But the title match made it all worthwhile. Wow, the knockdowns and back and forth, near subs by Santiago and it was the best fight all day out of the almost 20 I saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, amazing fight!

Easily one of the best fights of the year!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I would've been pissed if I were Misaki, having the towel thrown in after surviving all that and only 20 seconds left in the fight he was supposedly winning.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, on the same token though I think the ref should have stepped in right around that time, Misaki was taking a ton of heavy shots.

night night!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Japan has never had the best refs!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Wow, amazing fight!
> 
> Easily one of the best fights of the year!


i going out there and say . One of The best Fight Ever . that was just crazy .


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So one of the craziest fights of the year?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't know if it was a great fight or one of the worst fights of all time and that's what made it exciting.

With Garcia/Zombie I thought I was watching to tough guys prove how tough they were, with Aikyama/Leben I thought I was watching two guy show every skill they have.

Watching Misaki and Santiago make mistake after mistake and fail to finish the fights when both had the chance....I don't know.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Misaki's corner threw in the towel!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Guymay said:


> i going out there and say . One of The best Fight Ever . that was just crazy .


I concur my friend, that was f***ing awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that is true!:thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So gutted for Jeff Lawson, one of europe's finest 145-pounders


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Crazy as hell fight but terrible reffing it should have been stopped atleast 3 times. That was some sakuraba style reffing especially in the fifth.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

LizaG said:


> So gutted for Jeff Lawson, one of europe's finest 145-pounders


Jeff's got some nice judo throws and submissions, but his stand up needs a lot of improvement. He's definitely better than what he showed in that fight though. Hopefully he gets some more opportunities to fight on the bigger shows. He was too jumpy and over aggressive, and I reckon that could have been down to nerves.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the first time is always the hardest for a number of reasons!


----------

